# How To Get Rich Vaping



## RevnLucky7 (1/10/15)

Quit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 16 | Can relate 3


----------



## Gizmo (1/10/15)

lol, where does this come from?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/10/15)

Gizmo said:


> lol, where does this come from?



Just said to @Nimbus_Cloud that I haven't made a constructive post in a while. Figured I'd contribute. Wonder how many views that heading will get.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (1/10/15)

Lol, extremely constructive.. But yes for us enthusiasts vaping is a lovely money pit. However, its a one of the better money pits out there..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MJ INC (1/10/15)

Invent a mod that creates huge Vape clouds, gets the most flavour out of the liquid all the while using a lot less juice then any other device=get rich


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> Invent a mod that creates huge Vape clouds, gets the most flavour out of the liquid all the while using a lot less juice then any other device=get rich



Spot on.


----------



## theoS (1/10/15)

THAY MUST NEEVVVEEEER


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Quit.


Agreed!!


----------



## ET (1/10/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Quit.



Lag my gat af, dankie


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/15)

Quit? Quit? Have you lost your mind or have you been talking to my wife?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (2/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> Invent a mod that creates huge Vape clouds, gets the most flavour out of the liquid all the while using a lot less juice then any other device=get rich


Sounds like you are talking about my reos. 

Just saying. ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Eequinox (2/10/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Just said to @Nimbus_Cloud that I haven't made a constructive post in a while. Figured I'd contribute. Wonder how many views that heading will get.


lol perfect click bait


----------



## Eequinox (2/10/15)

Gizmo said:


> Lol, extremely constructive.. But yes for us enthusiasts vaping is a lovely money pit. However, its a one of the better money pits out there..


like my favorite consultant at a twisp kiosk said vaping is cheaper than smoking caught me with that one big time cheaper my @#$%^&

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> like my favorite consultant at a twisp kiosk said vaping is cheaper than smoking caught me with that one big time cheaper my @#$%^&


I remember that line. And 1 20ml bottle was equivalent to a carton of cigs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (2/10/15)

Christos said:


> I remember that line. And 1 20ml bottle was equivalent to a carton of cigs


lol seems just like yesterday i heard all those


----------



## stompi3 (5/10/15)

All in moderation. Must have will power like yoda

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (5/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> Invent a mod that creates huge Vape clouds, gets the most flavour out of the liquid all the while using a lot less juice then any other device=get rich



I already have one of those. My Pollux


----------



## Ashley A (5/10/15)

Introducing the AdaptaVape...

Adapts to whatever the latest technology or craze is so you never have to buy a new mod again. Right now it is able to do VV/VW up to 300V and 1,000W. It has a TC mode can work on any material, even pain old copper wire so no need to buy fancy kanthal, nickel, or titanium. In-fact it activates under mind-control, so just think of the coiling material you want and the required resistance and ID and it will appear in the atty. You can also have single, triple, or quad coil in a horizontal or vertical position, or whatever else your mind can think up.

With this mod, you can choose to drip, squonk, or tank your juice.

The atty is made of a very special space glass that is completely indestructible. What more is that it can expand or contract in diameter and height simply by pinching your fingers or stretching then apart while looking at it.

Ah, so you're wondering what batteries to insert into this ultimate mod. Well, you don't need to worry about that. It comes with a built-in pinhole battery that is vape charged. Yes, you take a 1sec toot and it charges the battery enough to push out full power for 10 years. What's more is that we even put in an extra 1 of these for extra features so your vape in never interrupted and you have redundancy.

Order now and we'll include a free USB to wall plug adapter. this can be used safely to power your whole neighborhood during load-shedding. It also has a built-in FM radio, flashlight, and a WARP badge from Startrek so you never need to waste time walking to the horrid smoking rooms again. Hell, vape on the beach in Hawaii and be back in the office in no time at all.

If you call now, you will get it for NOT $100, NOT $50, BUT ONLY 99c!

YES 99c! And we'll throw in a Geni bottle. This bottle allows you to put 1 drop of your favorite juice in and it will create an endless supplier forever out of air. It is capable of learning and producing 10,000 different flavours at a time and will output the one you want at the time.

Call now, my mod is standing high, I mean by!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Love it @Ashley A !
I will take two!

And that Geni bottle idea is the best idea ever!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (5/10/15)

Silver said:


> Love it @Ashley A !
> I will take two!
> 
> And that Geni bottle idea is the best idea ever!



This is how you know you are a bloody vaper. You get perfect Utopian device that can do anything in an instant and you still want 2.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cave Johnson (5/10/15)

Ashley A said:


> Introducing the AdaptaVape...
> 
> Adapts to whatever the latest technology or craze is so you never have to buy a new mod again. Right now it is able to do VV/VW up to 300V and 1,000W. It has a TC mode can work on any material, even pain old copper wire so no need to buy fancy kanthal, nickel, or titanium. In-fact it activates under mind-control, so just think of the coiling material you want and the required resistance and ID and it will appear in the atty. You can also have single, triple, or quad coil in a horizontal or vertical position, or whatever else your mind can think up.
> 
> ...


Sounds great, but I'll wait for the V2.0

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/15)

99c is a bit much... will wait for the clone!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (5/10/15)

Great idea, but I'll buy the clone first to check it out and then buy the authentic if I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

